# 2013 Scott 610 1x max chainring.



## WDMC (6 mo ago)

wondering if anyone has experience running M8000 cranks and a 1x setup on the 2013 Scott 610.
is there clearance for a 36T oval chainring? there clearance for larger?

thanks much for your time.


----------

